# Animatronic Science Lab 2018



## OnZProwl (Apr 30, 2017)

I have been on Haunt Forum for a couple of years but never have posted. My neighborhood was extra quiet this year so figured I could post here to keep Halloween alive all year. This year my family went with an alien landing and science lab set-up within our garage. Animatronics and lighting show came out pretty well this year.


----------



## OnZProwl (Apr 30, 2017)

Here are a couple of other videos as well. Some close ups of the animatronics and the yard light show (audio is pretty low for yard video since I was testing...)


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Really cool!
Nice job


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

That's pretty good skeleton anamatronics. What do you use to control that with? We also had quite a few less than normal this year.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, great setup


----------



## OnZProwl (Apr 30, 2017)

Greg, I use the Lnyxmotion SSC-32U for all my servos (18 this year from one board...). Seems to be really reliable for me and easy to program with the Brookshire VSA. Hardest part this year was trying to sync up sound from the light o rama software for the lights with the VSA program. THE LOR program was kind of a last addition so did not get much time to see how to bridge the 2 programs into one for perfect sync.


----------



## OnZProwl (Apr 30, 2017)

JD, thanks for the tip about the DMX lighting! For this set-up I am using the LOR controllers (first time I have tried them out and definitely easy to use and program). For the arms, I am actually using Linear Servo Actuators. They are not the cheapest things but gave really smooth motion and can be controlled like any other servo.



jdblue1976 said:


> Nice job. I have am animatronic Nightmare Before Christmas display and I use VSA and board of chuckie for the motion. The lights are all DMX based so it's much easier to sync both together using VSA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

OnZProwl said:


> JD, thanks for the tip about the DMX lighting! For this set-up I am using the LOR controllers (first time I have tried them out and definitely easy to use and program). For the arms, I am actually using Linear Servo Actuators. They are not the cheapest things but gave really smooth motion and can be controlled like any other servo.


I've been thinking about adding arm motion to my prop as well. So how many linear servos do you use per arm and where on the arm do you put them. How fast a motion can you get with them too?


----------

